# Alternate Hula Dancer Lure



## Topwater (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope nobody minds me posting an alternate view of my Macro Challenge Shot.  I love these old antique wood lures.  I would not fish with this one.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 21, 2010)

Posting alternates is just fine.  Sometimes it's mighty hard to choose a best and you really want to share more so this works just fine.  

Mighty fine shot.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool! I like both shots!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 22, 2010)

very nice ! gives me some ideas too !!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet!  I like the "wetness" of that shot.  What would it look like with monofilament tied to it?  Or better yet, some of that old green/black braided line that's on all the old reels & poles stuck up in the rafters of boat houses...


----------

